# tired eyes



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

does anyone else have super tired heavy eyes? my eyes are tired all the time 24/7 and for the last few months have become strained and sore


----------



## sadrobot (Jun 1, 2012)

*I have tired eyes too, but its not 24/7, maybe it's because of the anxiety *


----------

